# Psychiatric medication in Portugal



## Soulprovider (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello all.

I have been offered a job in Portugal, and would like to know how it works with psychiatric meds down there.

Is it over the counter or do you need prescription? We are talking about seroquel and venlafaxine. A mood stabilizer and an antidepressant.

Thanks


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

You will need a prescription for those.

You can sweet heart the attendant in the pharmacy, but may not work, as used to work in the past.


----------

